# Precision Hobby size Table Saw



## sit (Nov 28, 2007)

I am looking for a small table or bench saw. Max cut in hardwood of < 1", mostly 1/2" max. I have a 10" saw but am looking for something for working with very small wood pieces.

I found these nice looking 4" saws but would like to find other quality saws if they are out there.
http://www.byrnesmodelmachines.com/tablesaw.html
http://minicrafttools.com/38070.html

Any others?

Thanks folks,

Al


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Probably junk like many of their tools...but 1/10 the price of the ones you linked. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93211


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have one similiar to the one Daren posted and i have to say you can't use them for much more than cutting balsa wood. I used mine for making scale models for add-ons that I would submit with my bids when I was in remodeling business. 

Even for that, I found that a craft size pull saw worked quicker for 90% of the stuff I needed to cut. I don't think any of the 4" saws will cut 1' or even 3/4" hardwood without bogging down tremendously. 

I'd say you ought to be sure you can return those $300 and $400 saws once you discover they can't cut it. Because they are junk unless you are cutting alot of thin material for very specialized applications. 

That's just my experience there may be an application for them I am unfamiliar with that they excel in but I can't imagine what.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

alot of the hobby sized 4" ones... are used for Basswood , Balsa & Plastic...............


----------



## sit (Nov 28, 2007)

Looking at the Harbor, I had noticed that before and it just didn't have a "good look" to it. I agree that if one of the ones I found do not work out, I would like to return. So thanks for your feed back and I'll check back for any other posts that maybe made. I'm hoping someone has used a small benchtop that does have good accuracy in working with small pieces of hardwood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

For my money I would buy a good bandsaw. They are multi purpose and can do what you want I think. I am not sure what you are making, but they have rip fences and miter guides just like a "mini" table saw. And they will cut hardwoods, even resaw thicker stock. They have tilt beds, small kurf ...for the same $ as those 1 trick ponies.


----------



## sit (Nov 28, 2007)

Daren said:


> For my money I would buy a good bandsaw. They are multi purpose and can do what you want I think. I am not sure what you are making, but they have rip fences and miter guides just like a "mini" table saw. And they will cut hardwoods, even resaw thicker stock. They have tilt beds, small kurf ...for the same $ as those 1 trick ponies.


Thanks for the suggestion. My use will be in making wooden puzzles where square, chipless corners are required. Will also be used in making groves and datos.


----------

